# Are Hybrids just as good and fast as road bikes?



## gavroche (22 Jun 2017)

I am asking this because each time I ride my Boardman Comp, I feel it is just as good as my Cube or Specialized, especially going up a hill. Of course, I prefer the riding position of the road bikes as I feel more in touch with road with them but otherwise the Hybrid is really good. Would it be just as good over a long distance, I don't know as I never go very far on the Boardman.
What are views on comparing the two types?


----------



## Vegan1 (22 Jun 2017)

If you are talking watts then no, a hybrid is not faster then a road bike.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jun 2017)

Having started on a hybrid then changed to a roadie the biggest difference is when you ride into a headwind the more upright position of the hybrid makes it so much harder . Ive done metric centuries on the hybrid if your comfortable on the hybrid you can do any distance you want . It just might be a tad slower


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2017)

At the end of the day... it's mainly down to the engine.

I know someone, on this forum who would beat anyone on here day in and day out on a hybrid, a middle of road price wise one at that.


----------



## Vegan1 (22 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> At the end of the day... it's mainly down to the engine.
> 
> I know someone, on this forum who would beat anyone on here day in and day out on a hybrid, a middle of road price wise one at that.



I doubt that given the relative Cd of a hybrid.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2017)

Vegan1 said:


> I doubt that given the relative Cd of a hybrid.




I'm not going to say his name. But he is very well known to a lot of people on here and is one of the best long distance and speed cyclists in the UK.


----------



## midlife (22 Jun 2017)

A pro went up a Welsh hill climb in the 70's using a shop bike (suicide levers), flat pedals, normal shoes, and a big trench coat....

Vic Smith regularly turned up at our chain gangs on a bike that looked like it had been dredged from a canal and trashed us lol. And I think he was a vet Eran at the time !


----------



## Vegan1 (22 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I'm not going to say his name. But he is very well known to a lot of people on here and is one of the best long distance and speed cyclists in the UK.



This changes the Cd of a hybrid bike? My FTP is 325 watts, your friend on a hybrid would need a FTP of more than 400 watts to keep up with me according to an application that looks at power vs speed for various Cd's. Unless this person is called Geraint, Chris, Bradley or even Lance then he does not stand a chance.


----------



## Jimidh (22 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> At the end of the day... it's mainly down to the engine.
> 
> I know someone, on this forum who would beat anyone on here day in and day out on a hybrid, a middle of road price wise one at that.


But the question is would he be even faster on a road bike?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2017)

Jimidh said:


> But the question is would he be even faster on a road bike?




Ferkin fast.. especially on his TT bike


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2017)

Vegan1 said:


> This changes the Cd of a hybrid bike? My FTP is 325 watts, your friend on a hybrid would need a FTP of more than 400 watts to keep up with me according to an application that looks at power vs speed for various Cd's. Unless this person is called Geraint, Chris, Bradley or even Lance then he does not stand a chance.




Think what you like son. As I said, he's known by lots of people on here.I don't need to justify to you how good he is.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jun 2017)

I started on on a hybrid and it really got me back into cycling. I even did a couple of half centuries on it.
But then I got a road bike, which for riding on the road is so much better, although I wouldn't want to take it off road through the woods like I do the hybrid.

And the speed? The hybrid is fun but it's not fast - the lower gearing and extra weight see to that.
The best speed I've achieved on the hybrid was 36mph and it was starting to spin out. On the road bike it was over 44mph and there was still a bit to give but I was running out of road....


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2017)

Generally, no, but for some people with particular physical or orthapaedic needs they might be.


----------



## Vegan1 (22 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Think what you like son. As I said, he's known by lots of people on here.I don't need to justify to you how good he is.



I'm not your son and you don't need to justify to me how good he is. Just how he defies the laws of physics on a hybrid compared to me on a road bike.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2017)

User said:


> In fact you might want to ask yourself why bother at all.




true... most know who I am talking about anyway.
I'll leave it at that.


----------



## midlife (22 Jun 2017)

I think many a Pro would beat us all on the TdF on a hybrid ........ Despite Scotty's assertion lol


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Jun 2017)

Quite simply, no. There's many a reason that pro road teams don't ride hybrids but the simple one is that a road bike is faster. 

There's a more detailed discussion on the whys and wherefore of course, and as an amateur you can _at times_ feel that the two types aren't that far apart, but given the same rider, and the same road course, with the same effort, a road bike will always be faster. How much faster depends on so many factors. 

Ian's mate who can ride a hybrid faster than anyone.... I'm not sure why that's become a side discussion because the fact is..... he'd still be faster on a road bike.


----------



## mjr (22 Jun 2017)

gavroche said:


> I am asking this because each time I ride my Boardman Comp, I feel it is just as good as my Cube or Specialized, especially going up a hill. Of course, I prefer the riding position of the road bikes as I feel more in touch with road with them but otherwise the Hybrid is really good. Would it be just as good over a long distance, I don't know as I never go very far on the Boardman.
> What are views on comparing the two types?


Hybrids are usually Jack of all trades and master of none. They might give similar weight road bikes decent competition uphill, especially if they've a triple chainset, but neither bike nor riding position will be as aerodynamic, so it'll be harder work on the flat or you'll go slower.

On the other hand, a hybrid can usually cope with rougher stuff and carry more than most road bikes. I've ridden centuries on mine, I've toured with people on hybrids, and so on, but they'd suck at racing.

My hybrid doesn't get ridden much any more but it took three bikes to do all the jobs it used to. I probably ought to bite the bullet and kit it out with spiked tyres as a deep winter bike.


----------



## Ian H (22 Jun 2017)

It's one of those questions with one simple answer: no; and a much more complex answer, depending on the relative quality of tyres, frame, etc. It's possible to get into a reasonably aerodynamic position on some flat bar bikes. But in general: no.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jun 2017)

I'm equally slow on a hybrid and a road bike, but, on the flat with no head wind, my maximum personal best was on a Dawes 501 hybrid. Same stretch of tarmac.

I think that says more about my ability as a cyclist than the laws of physics.


----------



## hoopdriver (22 Jun 2017)

True, a roadbike is probably going to be lighter and better designed for speed than a hybrid but what ianrauk says is correct - in an absolute sense it ultimately comes down to the rider. A TdF rider on a hybrid bike would handily beat most 'normal' people on a road bike.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jun 2017)

The Hybrid term is a bit general. A flat bar road bike (aka a Hybrid) is just as fast, if not faster than a drop bar road bike uphill but add wind resistance its slower mainly because the rider is more up right with flat bars. A mtb orientated hybrid is no where near as fast as a dropped bar road bike, its a lot heavier, generally has tyres which roll slower, probably has lower gears for comfort and also has the aero disbenefits of upright riding.


----------



## Will Spin (22 Jun 2017)

If you're like me and a fast cyclist on any bike, it doesn't make any difference, however hybrid bikes are just not cool.


----------



## Ian H (22 Jun 2017)

Will Spin said:


> If you're like me and a fast cyclist on any bike, it doesn't make any difference, however hybrid bikes are just not cool.


Alan Partridge would agree with that.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4853006, member: 43827"]I did a test once. Took my road bike and let it go. It fell to the floor at exactly the same speed as my hybrid bike.

The bikes are the same speed, their design just lets the rider of road bikes cycle faster than hybrids, mainly due to the extra wind resistance of the more upright riding position on the hybrid, plus the undoubted fact that roadies wear skinnier lycra outfits, drink more energy drinks and monitor their performance on Strava.[/QUOTE]
Quite a lot of them take performance-enhancing drugs too.


----------



## froze (23 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I'm not going to say his name. But he is very well known to a lot of people on here and is one of the best long distance and speed cyclists in the UK.


Yeah, the engine is more important than the bike. I know that a person like Wiggins could beat anyone of this forum (excluding any pros who might be here that I don't know about) with a $700 hybrid vs one of us on a $10,000 wonder road bike.


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Jun 2017)

The question also asks if hybrids are 'as good' as road bikes - not merely about speed. Good, of course, is subjective and depends on the individual and what they want their bike to be able to do, but certainly for a great many applications - commuting, for example, or touring - a hybrid might well be _better_ than a road bike.


----------



## ChrisV (23 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> At the end of the day... it's mainly down to the engine.
> 
> I know someone, on this forum who would beat anyone on here day in and day out on a hybrid, a middle of road price wise one at that.



Ok, it's me. I'll admit it.

I could beat you all.


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Jun 2017)

And while riding a Pashley Princess, no doubt!


----------



## ChrisV (23 Jun 2017)

I've never ridden a princess from anywhere, let alone from Pashley.


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Jun 2017)

You're ahead of me. I can't even find Pashley on the map....


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jun 2017)

ChrisV said:


> I've never ridden a princess from anywhere, let alone from Pashley.


I'd have gone with "I don't ride a Pashley, and don't call me princess."


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2017)

If I was forced to only be able to keep 1 bike I know which it would be.



Spoiler


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pashley sounds like an adverb from literature aimed at young girls circa 1960. "Oh, he's so handsome" she gasped, pashley.


Pash is Australian for snog, if that helps.


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> If I was forced to only be able to keep 1 bike I know which it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Pashley? Or the BMX with the broken saddle?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> The Pashley? Or the BMX with the broken saddle?


You're mixing me up with @potsy


----------



## mjr (23 Jun 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I'm equally slow on a hybrid and a road bike, but, on the flat with no head wind, my maximum personal best was on a Dawes 501 hybrid. Same stretch of tarmac.
> 
> I think that says more about my ability as a cyclist than the laws of physics.


Mine's still on my hybrid. Stonking tailwind (like 25 gusting 45mph) and I think I had small panniers on. Being like a sail rarely works in your favour, but it can happen.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2017)

There's a stretch of downhill that I use from time to time and I've hit 44-45mph with my road bike, flat bar road hybrid and Form mountain bike, all run an 11-32 rear block. So in order I was in the following ratios, 50-11, 48-11 and 44-11. Must be a terminal velocity thing on that stretch.

May do more research.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Ferkin fast.. especially on his TT bike



I thought you was talking about me until you mentioned the TT bike


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jun 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I thought you was talking about me until you mentioned the TT bike


Pssst, its Accy really. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Welsh wheels (23 Jun 2017)

Depends on the hybrid tbh. A few hybrids will be able to keep up with a road bike, but the majority weigh a ton.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Depends on the hybrid tbh. A few hybrids will be able to keep up with a road bike, but the majority weigh a ton.







raleighnut said:


> If I was forced to only be able to keep 1 bike I know which it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tange CrMo frame


----------



## flake99please (23 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I know someone, on this forum who would beat anyone on here day in and day out on a hybrid, a middle of road price wise one at that.



I had noticed that Blazed hadnt posted in while. How are they keeping?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2017)

flake99please said:


> I had noticed that Blazed hadnt posted in while. How are they keeping?


Now you're talking on a completely different level.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4853010, member: 45"]My commute is 5.5 miles. I do it 3 minutes quicker on my road bike than my hybrid.[/QUOTE]
My drop bar conversion mtb is about 2 mins slower over my 10 mile commute . rolls well enough on the flat but its getting up to speed and hills where the weight kills it , gotta be getting on for 19- 20 kg with panniers.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> true... most know who I am talking about anyway.
> I'll leave it at that.



I can't resist a guess.

On that fast (for me, anyway) Brighton ride we did, I was struck by one rider who vanished into the distance, and who barrelled past me on a couple of climbs as if he had the electric assist, not me.

You mentioned earlier about distance, so my nomination is @arallsopp.


----------



## damj (23 Jun 2017)

I can do my 18 mile commute in 1hr 15 on my hybrid (eight speed) and 1hr 12 on my road bike (10 speed). There is weight difference 5 kilos more, for the hybrid. Only difference I'm slightly less knackered on the road bike but my back hurts due to slightly more aggressive positioning


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> I can't resist a guess.
> 
> On that fast (for me, anyway) Brighton ride we did, I was struck by one rider who vanished into the distance, and who barrelled past me on a couple of climbs as if he had the electric assist, not me.
> 
> You mentioned earlier about distance, so my nomination is @arallsopp.


Good and very worthy guess. But no.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Good and very worthy guess. But no.



Mmm, the only other one I can think of is a member whose username I can't recall, but who may live in Derbyshire.

He did 80-odd miles across the Peak District at 18mph+, which is going some on the flat let alone in an area which is properly lumpy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Now you're talking on a completely different level.



Yes ,there's fast and then ther,s fecking unbelievably fast..his tyres have been know to stretch with the centrifugal force..yes its true


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jun 2017)

My normal 6.7 mile commute..
On my mtb about 40 mins. Its 30f 10/42 r. Not good for owt bar mtb
Mt team boardman is around 28 mins
Road bike about 23 

Mind you bloody kids ,dog walkers with their tight ropes and traffic light timings throw it all out.
So nice when you get a clean run mind..


----------



## arallsopp (23 Jun 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> I can't resist a guess.
> You mentioned earlier about distance, so my nomination is @arallsopp.



Ha! Some chance. I can barely stay upright on a hybrid 
On the other hand, I've ridden a fair distance with the rider I suspect we're referring to. 
Long enough to work out that his name is an anagram of "marriage signs"


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Jun 2017)

arallsopp said:


> Ha! Some chance. I can barely stay upright on a hybrid
> On the other hand, I've ridden a fair distance with the rider I suspect we're referring to.
> Long enough to work out that his name is an anagram of "marriage signs"


Ooh, so it is.


----------



## winjim (23 Jun 2017)

arallsopp said:


> Ha! Some chance. I can barely stay upright on a hybrid
> On the other hand, I've ridden a fair distance with the rider I suspect we're referring to.
> Long enough to work out that his name is an anagram of "marriage signs"


Searing rim gas?


----------



## mjr (27 Jun 2017)

flake99please said:


> I had noticed that Blazed hadnt posted in while. How are they keeping?


And as if by magic, this morning I was riding straight at the side of a box van that said "BLAZE" in big letters on it 



meta lon said:


> Yes ,there's fast and then ther,s fecking unbelievably fast..his tyres have been know to stretch with the centrifugal force..yes its true


He has to weld his front brake calipers onto the frame, else the speed the rim is moving just rips the farkers right off as soon as the pads make contact.



arallsopp said:


> Long enough to work out that his name is an anagram of "marriage signs"


Good old Sangria Grimes, eh?


----------



## Sandra6 (27 Jun 2017)

Surely the "spec" of the bike would be relevant? 
If the boardman is "better" than your other bikes then it would probably be an easier, therefore faster, ride. 
Just to be awkward I'm faster on my 29er than on my hybrid, which is billed as a flat bar road bike. But the 29er cost almost twice as much. 
When I finally get round to buying an actual road bike I will report back with my scientific findings.


----------



## mjr (27 Jun 2017)

Sandra6 said:


> Surely the "spec" of the bike would be relevant?
> If the boardman is "better" than your other bikes then it would probably be an easier, therefore faster, ride.


It's relevant, but maybe not in the way you think. You could have bike A with (say) a better groupset, maybe better forks and named-brand handlebars, but if bike B's got faster-rolling tyres on, weighs a bit less, is a bit more aerodynamic and the gearing is better-suited to the rider+terrain, then I suspect bike B will be an easier and faster ride.

I suspect much of the supposed road bike "advantage" is in the tyres, aerodynamics and weight. If anything, it's probably undermined by the superhuman gearing they're often sold with, even if the Ultegra or 105 derailleurs+shifters are supposedly better than the triggers and Tourneys often seen on hybrids.


----------



## MarkF (27 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> I suspect much of the supposed road bike "advantage" is in the tyres, aerodynamics and weight. If anything, it's probably undermined by the superhuman gearing they're often sold with.



Yep, I ride hybrids 95% of the time, but I do quick fun rides on a road bike, it's lighter, has far narrower bars, 9mm thinner tyres and weighs 4 or 5kg lighter, no wonder I'm faster on it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jun 2017)

As an aside when my Mrs got shut of her 26 and moved to 29er she was noticeably quicker..id say around 5mph more on the flat..
The 26 was lighter but wheel size wins on that particular test.
She now has a trek 29er with a big feck off battery ..she is even quicker now..and I get a serious work out when going up hills with a "I must win attitude"..


----------

